# 2014 National Specialty In Portland, OR!!



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am usually out of the loop and the last to know things, but I haven't seen anything on the forum about this. I just found out that the 2014 National Specialty is going to be in Portland, OR. The information said this is the first time it will be held in the Pacific NW. I am so excited. I have been hoping it would come to our area. July 22-26, 2014. Holiday Inn on Columbia Blvd, which is fairly close to the airport. Wheeee!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

That's very exciting news for those of us that live in the Pacific NW!


----------



## Audogs (May 28, 2012)

Yay! Will put it in the planner for vacation time so we can make the drive from Spokane. We'll have to have a forum get together!

Julie ~Spokane, WA~ 
& Harry the GR, Stonecroft Ordinary Wizarding Levels
& Sam, the rescue Havanese!
Champ at the Bridge 3/10/99, Mac at the Bridge 7/13/00, 
Molly at the Bridge 3/11/05, Buddy at the Bridge 12/18/06, 
Moe at the Bridge 4/26/07, Jilly at the Bridge 10/15/11
"Home is where the weenies are!"

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

bringing this thread back up as I am hoping to make it too!!!

Are our havs welcome at all the events/get togethers during the event??

As the date gets closer let's re visit this thread and plan a get together of all us west coast folk and our havs!!!! 
Super excited... wish it was soooooo far in the future!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol, I'm so excited I'm looking at the hotel ... wish I could book a room NOW!
Glad it's during the summer so I don't have to take time off work AND will most likely bring the kids with me.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Tammy, I think you can take them only if they are entered in the events. Hopefully, someone will correct me if this is not so. Yes, looking forward to it too. I think there are several now on the west coast.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm so excited, too! It's about time it was in the NorthWest! Yeah!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Tammy, I think you can take them only if they are entered in the events. Hopefully, someone will correct me if this is not so. Yes, looking forward to it too. I think there are several now on the west coast.


uhhhhh, really?? Kinda makes it diffucult to come from out of the area then ... we can't bring them and can't leave them in the room!?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am not sure if it is a "written " rule - but the "unwritten rule" is that only dogs entered, or participating in the parades are supposed to come but.....

With that being said..... There are many many dogs that come that are neither, and no one says a word about it. So I see no problem in bringing your dogs!!! 
 If that is what it takes to have you come - bring them!!!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Laurief said:


> I am not sure if it is a "written " rule - but the "unwritten rule" is that only dogs entered, or participating in the parades are supposed to come but.....
> 
> With that being said..... There are many many dogs that come that are neither, and no one says a word about it. So I see no problem in bringing your dogs!!!
> If that is what it takes to have you come - bring them!!!!!


ha ha AWESOME. and if I get stopped, I'll just tell them, "LAURIE said I COULD!"


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha TAmmi = you do it!!! I will give them the business!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> uhhhhh, really?? Kinda makes it diffucult to come from out of the area then ... we can't bring them and can't leave them in the room!?


Tillie is good in her crate, right? I have no problem leaving Kodi in a hotel room. I just put him in his crate with a light blanket over the front and he goes to sleep. Who's to know?

That said, it would be pretty miserable for her to have to stay there all the time, so it's good to hear that no one will mind if she's with you!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

krandall said:


> Tillie is good in her crate, right? I have no problem leaving Kodi in a hotel room. I just put him in his crate with a light blanket over the front and he goes to sleep. Who's to know?
> 
> That said, it would be pretty miserable for her to have to stay there all the time, so it's good to hear that no one will mind if she's with you!


she is good in her crate at home ... we haven't ever used it in a hotel and I would fear that she could be scared and confused and 'cry'...
IF we go I would DEFINITLY have the stroller and wonder if they would be okay with her in that at the events? I have NEVER been to any type of dog show and really wouldn't know what to expect ...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

it is fine to bring her in the stroller to the events - the problem is during the banquets and meals in the restaurants. that is when they are NoT allowed. I have one that if normally fine in a crate, but when we took her to Maine last year, we found she was a barker  
If your dog barks excessively at Nationals - they will get your room number, and call you over the loudspeaker (very embarrassing lol) 
You might want to try it out before then, if you have a chance.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

reviving this thread!! 

Sorry I have been MIA so much for the past few months!!
I am busy with work and the kids activities these days!!
I have also been trying to learn as much as I can about our sweet havs and the show world... I booked my room for 3 nights at Nationals!! I am a little nervous how it is all going to work out as I am SUCH a newbie and I will have both my kids and Tillie along for the ride... who else is going to be there?? I am reallllllly nervous about it and hope it will be a blast and that I will have an opportunity to learn from any hav breeders willing to teach me anything! lol 
here's a somewhat recent pic of my Tillie and me in case you forgot who we are! lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You'll have a great time, Tammy! As you know, I went for the first time last summer and had a ball!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

One thing you can always try is have a babysitter in the room whenever you are not there. We did that last year on vacation in San Diego. The hotel we were in had a service they recommended for finding a baby/pet sitter. 
It was tough keeping quiet though because there a constant noises and people in hallways.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Tammy - don't be nervous. It is a wonderful time, lots of things to see, learn and enjoy. Last year any/all dogs were allowed at the show. The only place they are not allowed is at the banquets and in restaurants. If you got to any of the banquets you can always have the kids stay with her in the room, while they get room service  

Although, I know that they are planning a few "dog" events DURING the HCA banquet on Thursday night, so I wonder if they are allowed at the banquet this year. Maybe someone from HCA who knows can comment on this. 

Be sure to go to the HCA website and follow the links to Nationals so you can sign up for a show seat if you want one, sign up for any of the banquets, and order merchandise if you want it. They typically do not allow people in the banquets unless you have registered online. 

I look forward to meeting you all!


----------

